# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.4.5 - many new phones added!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.4.5 is out! New models added!  Added  support for LG LS450, LG LS675, LG V520, Samsung SM-J100VPP, Samsung  SM-J120A, Samsung SM-J3110, Samsung SM-G386W, Samsung SM-P605, Samsung  GT-N7105, HTC One SV C520e (PL80130) and Prestigio PSP 3504 DUO via  eMMC. 
Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area.  Medusa PRO v.1.4.5 Release Notes:  - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *LG LS450 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG LS675 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG V520 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G386W - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-J100VPP - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-J120A - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-J3110 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung GT-N7105 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-P605 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**HTC One SV C520e (PL80130) - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Prestigio PSP 3504 DUO - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. help-mi)* 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area 
- Improved operation logging 
- Uploaded new eMMC (ISP) pinout picture for another PCB revision of SM-j320F into the Support Area (thanks to Mr. rebainoor) 
 - All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

